# Amtrak #11 for 4/15?



## Northwest Railfan (Apr 16, 2016)

Hi guys. I decided to check status for tomorrow's #11 leaving Seattle, since I'm going railfanning, and instead of the usual estimated arrival/departure, it says "no status available, please check again later". Is #11 cancelled tomorrow?


----------



## CCC1007 (Apr 16, 2016)

on asm.transitdocs.net, the 11(15) is showing on time out of Klamath Falls, and 14(14) arrived at seattle early tonight, so should be on time at departure in the morning as 11(16).


----------



## Northwest Railfan (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks! I'm wondering of track work is to blame. Looks like 501 and 502 have the same thing.


----------



## OBS (Apr 16, 2016)

It says that because the trains have not departed yet...


----------



## Northwest Railfan (Apr 16, 2016)

Looks like it was a glitch. Just checked again and it is normal.


----------



## CCC1007 (Apr 16, 2016)

pretty sure it is not a glitch, as what is the status when the train has yet to leave the origin?


----------

